# Phantom Shadow



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Phantom Shadow is finally done, give me a Scooby Snack! Hope you like!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another fine ghostly creature! The searching head movement really makes you feel as if he's looking for something.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is awesome and I love the color!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that's something to be proud of. I like him!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Tosses Johnny two Scooby Snacks - Man that is one awesome creature! Love it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is wicked cool! Love it!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it!

It's kinda hard to tell in the video, but the eyes and mouth move.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

so awesome! Great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is so freakin awesome!
I love the glowing green color and glowing face.
Incredible work as always Johnny!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

That is incredible, well done sir!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He does have that Scooby Doo ghost look to him. The movement is great and I really like how his face looks.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Always amazing work. Love the movement.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I adore this! I want to marry this! Wait, I said that out loud. Really though, this is just incredible and very, very Scooby Doo! Now let's get a Scooby gang together... with my orange hair I could be a pregnant Daphne, which is very wrong.

One of the best ghosts I've seen!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



Acid PopTart said:


> I adore this! I want to marry this! Wait, I said that out loud. Really though, this is just incredible and very, very Scooby Doo! Now let's get a Scooby gang together... with my orange hair I could be a pregnant Daphne, which is very wrong.


That can be arranged


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope this works I actually cant view youtube at work. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C2HJvtRDY


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Zoinks! That really takes me back. Fantastic work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool! And you seem to have gotten away with it too...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thankyou everyone. I appreciate it! I was in the shop tonight and thought it was worth it to post one last photo of the shadow in normal light.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

"Rats rearry scary!!" *insert Scooby laugh

Like, that's a really groovy job you did on that ghost! Zoinks! If I didn't know any better, I'd say he was straight from the tomb! HEY SCOOB-, WAIT FOR MEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! Love the movement!!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is one sweet specter! Awesome job Johnny.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking amazing! Kudos on anther fine prop!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is wicked cool, looks like it came right out of Scooby-Doo. Would love to see a how-to on this one.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

WOW! That's cool!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Always love your work, hj!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



kprimm said:


> Now that is wicked cool, looks like it came right out of Scooby-Doo. Would love to see a how-to on this one.


There is a Phantom Shadow WIP thread that might help you.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35815


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Cool work as usual. You are the crank master


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely wicked work once again!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice! 
"We would have got away with it to, if it wasn't for those kids and that mangy dog!"


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, I love it!!! Great job!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! This year I hope to have a suitable graveyard for him to watch over.


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

absolutely love the resemblance and homage to the Scooby villain, great job


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You get the whole box of scooby snacks! Great job!


----------



## ferguc (Apr 13, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!! U really rocked it. Luv to know "how to". Thanks for sharing


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

ferguc said:


> AWESOME!!!!! U really rocked it. Luv to know "how to". Thanks for sharing


There are some videos on my blog. I hope to use the cams approach again to recreate the leer ghost, I will try to capture a how to while I am at it.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

I'd love to have a couple of those floating around my yard any time of the year


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Jinkies! Very cool, Johnny!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! I wish I had time to make more of them


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This thing is amazing.


----------



## Death Punk (Oct 12, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! Love the glow he has. Well done! Do you have a how to for this one?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Death Punk said:


> Do you have a how to for this one?


He has a work-in-progress thread that might help you:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35815


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Death Punk said:


> Absolutely stunning! Love the glow he has. Well done! Do you have a how to for this one?


I plan on developing instructions and kits, just have not had the time. Maybe this year, fingers crossed!


----------

